# Don't be dumb...



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

Ever wonder why you might get a letter from Amazon when you know you delivered a package and the customer says they didn't get it?

Amazon Delivery man caught
https://www.yahoo.com/news/amazon-delivery-man-caught-video-033107162.html


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I've delivered prime now many times when logistics has already been there and the customers deliveries have been sitting on the porch.

Sadly, this does not surprise me. If something goes missing, all amazon will do is replace the item for the customer and send the driver an email saying "customers expect their packages to be delivered promptly... blah blah blah". People will take advantage of that. Crappy people.

I don't know if I would have left a package that was obviously a laptop just sitting there at the door like that though.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> I've delivered prime now many times when logistics has already been there and the customers deliveries have been sitting on the porch.
> 
> Sadly, this does not surprise me. If something goes missing, all amazon will do is replace the item for the customer and send the driver an email saying "customers expect their packages to be delivered promptly... blah blah blah". People will take advantage of that. Crappy people.
> 
> I don't know if I would have left a package that was obviously a laptop just sitting there at the door like that though.


I am confused when you say Logistics has already been there, many times I see packages at peoples doors, I always knock even if other carriers don't , I also keep front anbd back dash cam and archive them,


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I am confused when you say Logistics has already been there, many times I see packages at peoples doors, I always knock even if other carriers don't , I also keep front anbd back dash cam and archive them,


I mean the regular prime delivery drivers out of fb or coppell (or ups/FedEx for all I know), they may have already dropped off a package. Sorry.


----------

